

Have coffee with PG, PB, David Lee + others via this charity fundraiser. - kn0thing
http://www.aaww.org/venture.html

======
joeteplow
This coffee better be damn good! I just shelled out 1200 bucks to meet with PG
:-)

~~~
jenny8lee
Thank you. The writers <3 you.

------
forget_passwd
Who is PB?

~~~
answerly
<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=paul>

